# Live "snacks"



## CinderSmoke (Jun 6, 2011)

I raise roaches for my tarantula. Can I feed one to Jeremiah now and then as a treat? I'd most likely pre-kill any i give him as i don't want an escapee in case he is not interested.


----------



## elise5211 (Jun 2, 2011)

I would do it. Any bug would do that doesn't have pesticides or cannot bite. Even biting bugs are find as long as they are prekilled.


----------



## CinderSmoke (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks! Maybe i will try it tonight when he wakes up.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I would totally do it. GROSS. but cool. 

By the way - I held a tarantula once. Completely impressed myself. :lol:


----------



## CinderSmoke (Jun 6, 2011)

PJM said:


> I would totally do it. GROSS. but cool.
> 
> By the way - I held a tarantula once. Completely impressed myself. :lol:


I don't handle mine. She's BIG (Salmon Pink Bird Eater) and too precious to me to endanger her. I've had her since she was a wee little thing, small enough to sit on my thumbnail! Her name is Cinder......


----------



## greenbeansrabbitry (Sep 10, 2008)

What kind of roaches are they? B. Dubia are the best in my opinion. I feed them nymphs and they go crazy over them!


----------



## CinderSmoke (Jun 6, 2011)

greenbeansrabbitry said:


> What kind of roaches are they? B. Dubia are the best in my opinion. I feed them nymphs and they go crazy over them!


B. Dubia is exactly what I raise! I like them because they cannot fly, climb smooth surfaces and I can easily tell male from female.


----------



## greenbeansrabbitry (Sep 10, 2008)

Awesome!  You should have no problem feeding small nymphs. I would not feed any adults, but nymphs are totally fine!


----------



## elise5211 (Jun 2, 2011)

What's wrong with adults, if i may ask?


----------



## greenbeansrabbitry (Sep 10, 2008)

They're relatively(sp) large and are tougher to chew than nymphs. Atleast that's how it is with my B. Dubia. Not sure about other species


----------



## CinderSmoke (Jun 6, 2011)

If i do give him the bigger ones, they would be freshly molted, so softer and easier for him to eat.


----------



## greenbeansrabbitry (Sep 10, 2008)

Yeah, that should be fine, I just don't trust mine with the bigger ones because they try to inhale them basically and I have had one get choked before, I've been paranoid about it ever since. But my hedgies are pigs :lol:


----------

